# Fried rice a la Dawg



## Dawgluver (Feb 12, 2014)

I really like how this turned out!  Had about 3 cups of precooked brown rice I spelunked from the freezer.

I fried up about 8 slices of chopped bacon, on medium, in a cast iron skillet, poured off most of the grease, then added a couple eggs and scrambled them with the bacon.  Added a couple handfuls of chopped green onion,  a T of fish sauce and low sodium soy sauce, bashed the heck out of a bottle of some low sodium oyster sauce (maybe about 1/4 cup) and added the precooked rice. A squirt of sesame oil, a handful of golden raisins, a couple handfuls of frozen baby peas,  a half can of rinsed and drained bean sprouts.  Cooked and stirred.  Think I might sprinkle on some China Boy noodles.

My original plans had been to use pineapple chunks, but the raisins worked well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 12, 2014)

sounds yummy...glad no Beagle made it into the mix...


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks, PF!  She was on floor cleanup committee.  No rice grain left behind.  Or bacon grains, I also noticed.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds great Dawg. I also always do my fried rice with bacon, it may not be "authentic" but I've yet to be turned in by the food police, and it makes it delicious. I also do chopped celery with leaves in mine in addition to the peas and throw in a handful of sliced almonds on the top. Add some shrimp to the mix and you've got a meal!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Kayelle!  I was disappointed as I was out of pineapple, but the raisins were a great standin.  I haven't been arrested by the Food Police yet either!  I always use bacon in my fried rice.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll have to remember that Dawg. I always have golden raisins around for my rice pilaf and also broccoli salad.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 12, 2014)

I like the idea of the raisins, now I'm thinking of using leftover turkey and craisins, gobble, gobble! 

This is one of those recipes where the process is more important than the ingredients.  I make it every couple of weeks on musgoe night, always different, a real comfort food.  A great addition to the DC budget recipe hall of fame.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 12, 2014)

40 some years ago a friend's mom made fried rice with Bacon. It's been our favorite fried rice ever since. Don't always have bacon in the house, nevertheless, it is a preferred ingredient. Pineapple, I have to try this too.  And raisins.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 12, 2014)

My mom was a marginal cook at best, but she always added bacon and peas to her fried rice packet mix, along with the Minute Rice.  We loved it!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 12, 2014)

oh I have to have peas in it too Dawg. The last time I made it I forgot them, and it just wasn't the same. I only remembered when it was gone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 12, 2014)

Fried rice must have peas...


----------



## JMediger (Feb 12, 2014)

Love the bacon!  And raisins ... that sounds really good.  I have been eating quite a bit of rice (yay for the rice cooker!) so I might just gather the energy and mojo to do this this weekend.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 12, 2014)

I think peas should be a law...

Thanks JMed, how are you doing?

We had a bunch of it,  and now we're down to a half cup.  How did that happen?


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 12, 2014)

Most everybody knows that fried rice must be done with cold leftover rice for good results. I seldom plan that far ahead so in a pinch I've found I can cook it and spread it out on a cookie sheet and stick it in the freezer for a while. Maybe everyone here knows that, but a new cook reading here may not.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 12, 2014)

Good tip, Kayelle. I boil up a bunch of brown rice the old fashioned way (no rice cooker) and bag and freeze it.  I adore pineapple fried rice.  And now raisin fried rice!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 12, 2014)

I guess I have read more than several times you can freeze rice.  I gotta remember this.    On days I want fried rice in the winter, I just set  a covered Tupperware container on the back step.  While I wish it were otherwise,  it appears increasingly this winter this option is available to more people.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 12, 2014)

Whiskadoodle, thanks for reminding me that I have a freezer out my front door!  And out my back door.  And out my garage door.  And out all of my windows.

Hmmm. I think I'm gonna clean out the freezer tomorrow.  If anyone sees a whole bunch of meat and containers of soup outside of my house, please move on.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 12, 2014)

Milk was on sale at Walgreen's...I had two gallons outside...I stash them under a garbage bag of paper trash.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 12, 2014)

It's supposed to get to 40° next week. Of course. Milk might be ok outside.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 13, 2014)

I was really just commenting on my outdoor storage in the winter.  I didn't have it last year...


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 13, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks, PF!  She was on floor cleanup committee.  No rice grain left behind.  Or bacon grains, I also noticed.




I used to have a dog that cleaned the floor for me, but this one I have now is useless.   He is a very picky eater.  The other one used to jump up and catch the food before it even hit the floor.

I never made fried rice, but this sounds easy enough.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 13, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks, PF!  She was on floor cleanup committee.  No rice grain left behind.  Or bacon grains, I also noticed.



Is her name Roomba?


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 13, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> Is her name Roomba?



  Beagle is better at spot cleaning, and very useful in the kitchen.  She also doesn't need to be plugged in to recharge.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 13, 2014)

That fried rice sounds gooood!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks, Bakechef, it was!


----------



## JMediger (Feb 21, 2014)

Made this Wednesday night for dinner - delicious!  Definitely making again!



Dawgluver said:


> ... Thanks JMed, how are you doing?...



Not ok, but ok if that makes sense.  I'll be going along alright then suddenly, not doing well.  I'm learning to not be hard on myself when I have a bad day or night.  It felt good to actually cook the other night.  Not saying I'm cooking everyday (or even every other) but a few tentative ventures back in have gone well.  Thank you for asking and thank you for sharing this wonderful recipe!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 21, 2014)

By the way, I almost forgot about this recipe. It was *really* good too, now I need to get my hands on some Kimchi...

Bacon Kimchi Fried Rice Recipe | Cooking Momofuku at home - Momofuku for two


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 21, 2014)

Hot diggity Dawg!

 I haven't made fried rice in ages and this thread has had me drooling for days.  

 I made fried rice for dinner tonight.   And enough for tomorrow too.   Bacon,  leftover grilled chicken made the one nice day we had recent.   fresh pineapple,  broccoli, onion, scallions ( just the green parts), fresh ginger.    I forgot to add frozen peas.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 21, 2014)

JMed, Whiska, so glad you enjoyed!  Whiska, you can still add those peas.

And nice recipe, Kayelle!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 21, 2014)

Peas.  Tomorrow.  I will remember.


----------

